# Oil pump on 89 Golf?



## wolfprime (Dec 18, 2005)

I am attempting to restore a 89 Golf and I am in dire need of some direction. 
My first problem has to do with what I THINK might be the oil pump. 
The vehicle wasn't running at purchase and I got it to where I could drive it. It was moving nicely until one day I drove it and suddenly the oil pressure dropped like an anvil from a Cessna. 
My first thought was the oil pump since the previous owner had rerouted the oil pressure guage from the instrument panel to an after market guage. 
The mechanic without looking to see what the problem was took my word on it being an oil pump problem and told me to go buy another one and an oil pan gasket. 
I just want to make sure before buying something I don't need that the problem is indeed with the oil pump [I don't know what else it could be, but I have limited knowledge about cars]. 
Thanks
k.


----------



## Questor (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Oil pump on 89 Golf? (wolfprime)*

You need to verify the pressure with a mechanical gauge, any competent mechanic can test this for you. Once you verify the lack of pressure you can troubleshoot from there.
You might have more luck posting this in the 8v or MkII sections.








Good luck.


----------



## wolfprime (Dec 18, 2005)

BIG thanks Questor! 
Now I know what to request when I go back to the dealership. 
If it's too much of a hassle, I got my eye on a silver 98 Jetta TDI which would make a splendid companion piece to my 02. 
Luck? 
Yeah, I NEED it. 
k.


----------

